# cool thing to do with the trunk center bar



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

check this out. I saw a Sunny with this and I'm sure this could be done by molding the 200sx centerpiece into the sentra center piece, or just painting that one area.
http://jjj.image.pbase.com/u15/webninja/large/13120834.1050587_IMG.jpg


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

try this link: http://www.pbase.com/image/13120834


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

nice. pretty much what my sentra panel would look like except i want the part where the trunk panel meets the reverse lights more slanted. I thought the sentra trunk panel was bigger (both taller and wider) than the 200sx one?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks pretty dope, if only we all had money laying around


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

That's a good idea,makes the rear look less awkward.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i also see a rear mounted antenna, cool


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually,
Thats pretty darn nice.

Seth


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> * I thought the sentra trunk panel was bigger (both taller and wider) than the 200sx one? *


Actually, the 200 sx lights are larger (in heigth and width), than the sentra tails.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the lights are, but not that center bar. the center bar is the same height and slightly shorter in width.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I'll probally do that then. it will save me alot of time creating my custom trunk panel. then all i would have to do is cut the plexiglass to make the inner lenses and put chrome tape under them. i just emailed mossy to see how much it will cost to get a 200sx trunk panel in case i can't find one in a junkyard.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

honestly i think it looks different but still ugly. I just painted mine to match my car (black) and got SE-L tails... I cant wait to get my last 3 parts in the mail so I can finish my car and take pictures!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I Like it...if I had a 200 I would do it--just to be the first around here at least....


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i don't think you can do that with a 200. what it look like is that there is a 200SX trunkpanel on a sentra.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
To me it is the exact setup on US sentras except the reverse reflector/light squares are much larger. As for length and diameter it looks all the same. It doesn't look like a JDM sentra eoither. Some other market sunny. They were sold everywhere, even in africa.

Seth


----------

